# Assisted DIY/Part Livery near Horsham, Mannings Heath ...



## MuddyMonster (15 January 2018)

... And surrounding areas due to relocation. 

Looking for: 

Floodlit sandschool
AYTO (half day in wintesandschool
Good hacking

Flexible whether a big yard, small yard & what assisted is offered but would struggle in my new job on pure DIY. 

Any ideas gratefully recieved


----------



## Sussexbythesea (16 January 2018)

My friend keeps her horse at Ben Leathers Yard Homelands. Shes very happy there. He runs a tight ship. 

http://www.homelands-equestrian.co.uk/contact/

I used to keep my horse here under the previous management (who I would not recommend) but the facilities and hacking were good for the area. I dont know what the new management is like. 

https://www.facebook.com/Ivory-Livery-760274077515802/

Might be worth asking at Horsham & District Riding Club for recommendations.


----------

